# Unterschied Wacom Intuos 1 und 2



## Rodpacker (28. April 2003)

Moin, 
ichbin am überlegen ob ich mir ein Wacom Intuos oder Intuos2 (jew. Größe A3) kaufen soll.....
kann mir jemand sagen wo die Unterschiede liegen....?!?!?! Hab im Netz nix finden können..........

danke mfg Rodpacker


----------

